# Mara PL62



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey,

I bought a Mara Pl62 today

It's brand new but never been used in a few years.

I powered it up today and filled the water tank

There a buzzing noise and doesn't stop

Iv left it on for 20mins but then the beeping noise starts

I turn the machine off and on again and same issue

The 2nd light hasn't come on


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

is the buzzing noise the pump, did you leave the pump running for 20m?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Techno said:


> I turn the machine off and on again and same issue


 Can you do a quick 30s video?


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> is the buzzing noise the pump, did you leave the pump running for 20m?


 When I turned the machine on the buzzing noise started

I lift the lever up and water comes out the spout and doesn't stop

When I pull it down the water stops and does to 9 bar but the buzzing noise is still there in both of these situations


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Can you do a quick 30s video?


 Doesnt let me upload a 30 sec video is 54mb


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

https://youtube.com/shorts/hJRPB4rN0kU?feature=share


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Can you do a quick 30s video?


 https://youtube.com/shorts/hJRPB4rN0kU?feature=share


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Techno It's running an autofill of the service boiler and for some reason either.



The solenoid valve isn't opening the way to the service boiler. Could be a loose wire on solenoid or Gicar box,


Or some blockage in the solenoid, perhaps it's jammed


I suppose it's possible the autofill box is faulty, but very unlikel;y


it'l never stop, because the autofill probe doesn't see the water. I would imagine the water level in the tank isn't dropping.


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks for the super quick response.

Is this something that can be repaired easily, the machine is out of warranty so I would have to pay for repairs


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Techno If it's a loose wire, blockage etc.. then it can be repaired for free.

The very first task to do is remove the case and have a look

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/

Use my review, especially the internal tour to orient yourself...you can check out the MaraX review tour as well if I don't show the case removal...I can't remember now, it was a while ago


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@DavecUK - the image below is from your video. Is the component pointed by the yellow arrow the auto fill solenoid?

The red arrow points to the Gicar box.

just in case @Techno wants to check things out. 👍


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Parts diagram: https://www.1st-line.com/technical-support/lelit-technical-support-page/parts-diagram-lelit-pl62x-mara/?__cf_chl_captcha_tk__=cf6c3494309652ccb04c5c55be6f9f4f21db1f93-1624133290-0-AX4bfELnEADgEWWlDNOCLuiSwDGGu00_j5rC75dFeblXk688Xbl5QFKFZBWugC0ooK1p866_aPUuOXTUuh5pYr_tgZtYKWLakDLHr90qeh1qgSqyrDm5wMGq3alFOJAfhOgiLVok5ssycXRw0AApehYIzEyhTISXzABsm-zGw3oymxqVpeULgsTq6KXSHN5CIu1Pyt6eCCB2yrpPHZGyspYU2Vg7uOlQMCRW56zuh_hSdba-nsz-BHIr0ucsq8saGjMZ248LnapJQR6z_UubJoUlz8dfkRKSOAq1CVkm7xI1jC8cRtGRrePPtsYW0tyhT1l8uPEWcccggcjCazwAXC_bNYUbaF1knqb8RuJoPc3R_3SS5_golq1BrCo3waFFMkhvKWuOXkcPAUAOyBq_u1rAyRGlndqa5gGBx2ay8_CUetpE_sRkMFbghZz1-Mjw70gdXqvCgl1keOGR45M3caQHqPQgCa2XqizszLC-k9QROjdx6HX_OBfwfTqZSYjEa3tLXe20RQ5uvNSp1kDXzuDvQebcJLdb3F0jEltgnSfYIHeropcNVNwmhuPFuGrwZJeB_ZaJklrtr1FMrNL7_kFJDRntkWhOWISecJ8Wx26sDrQMRFaD5-SIVPkz2smK6KhIGPnMGXWjttiyUkouFQXK5tLXVWeY3UmQZdbAHL_YoXj2pESKbjUlWJFbFVHO0sbjFtxNsjTDQdHwpvFT-fXiviFHpg5HnYkvmRHn_KBpkaQ4yUG4i6WLQ0MuVsCjmZWtsSOOGJYy-1j4RMoXXnM

it might be that the solenoid valve pointed by the yellow arrow above is not the one which might be at fault in this case. According to the diagram, there's another one on the other side which is not in view.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@MediumRoastSteam I think that solenoid makes the brew pressure gauge drop to zero after the shot by venting. he will figure it out by following the plumbing from pump to boiler/HX


----------

